# Ron Popeil Food Dehydrator??



## ston3pony (Sep 17, 2008)

:rofl: Okay, stop laughing...
Anyone ever tried it for drying? Or, a totally stupid idea? Can I stick bud in there and just, set it and forget it?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 17, 2008)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24796&page=7&highlight=drunken

Its half way down the page.


----------



## ston3pony (Sep 17, 2008)

I'll be damned. I was expecting merciless ridicule!
Yeah I'm anticipating a need to... stealth dry, that seemed like a decent way to maybe speed up the process. But the smell hmm...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 17, 2008)

ston3pony said:
			
		

> I'll be damned. I was expecting merciless ridicule!
> Yeah I'm anticipating a need to... stealth dry, that seemed like a decent way to maybe speed up the process. But the smell hmm...


 
Ive now got over that issue .....

hxxp://cgi.ebay.co.uk/UNIVERSAL-CHARCOAL-CARBON-COOKER-HOOD-FILTER_W0QQitemZ160283337479QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item160283337479&_trkparms=72%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

xx to tt

Its a cooker hood carbon filter, I simply cut it to shape and lay it on the top rack so its not touching the bud below, no more smell


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 17, 2008)

*a dehydrator is great for speed drying and if left to jar cure properly, seems to suffer nothing from the speedy process :hubba:*


----------



## KaliKitsune (Sep 19, 2008)

I've had great success using food dehydrators on other herbs like rosemary and thyme, I don't see why you couldn't do the same thing with the good herb.


----------



## zipflip (Oct 3, 2008)

i have a food dehydrator but it not a ron popeil one. lol...  it only has the one setting on it tho. the on and the off switch. maybe its a cheepy version. dont kow if it too hot to dry MJ in it  to where it wont hurt the potency of it due to higher temp.  wat is a happy mediun temp for this method  but yet avoid damage from heat.  i'll run it empty for bout ten 15 minutes let it warm up and throw a cookin thermometer in it see wat this single setting dehydrator puts off temp wise to see if it is safe.  or maybe i could leave the hood off it even.    
   just, i think this is too hot this one.  but wats the max temp buds can handle wit out hurting the thc?


----------



## cdmharley (Oct 3, 2008)

Well you can if you like dust!!! The best way is be patient and hang them up side down (the plant) remove as much as the shade leaves as poss.. then put them in a Dark room 18 temp with extrction fan on and a fan blowing them (not heated). Even quicker is to buy a drying net or hang the plants cut the shade leaves off the cut all the buds off then lye them on a net curtain.. in the same conditions as above,,
Hope this helps.. 
CDM


----------



## zipflip (Oct 3, 2008)

cdmharley said:
			
		

> Well you can if you like dust!!! The best way is be patient and hang them up side down (the plant) remove as much as the shade leaves as poss.. then put them in a Dark room 18 temp with extrction fan on and a fan blowing them (not heated). Even quicker is to buy a drying net or hang the plants cut the shade leaves off the cut all the buds off then lye them on a net curtain.. in the same conditions as above,,
> Hope this helps..
> CDM


 
i know all that. i'm just talkin bout quick dryin some to get me thru the few weeks til the rest of my harvest will be dry an cured is all.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 3, 2008)

Food dehydrators do not get hot enough to harm MJ, they are low temperature driers, long and slow.



> i'll run it empty for bout ten 15 minutes let it warm up and throw a cookin thermometer in it see wat this single setting dehydrator puts off temp wise to see if it is safe



This would be interesting to find the temperature out Zip


----------



## zipflip (Oct 3, 2008)

well i jus got back  from the grow and took another sample as few of the cola's on some the branches  their hairs/callyxes are completely  orange but get less orange and more wite as i look in more at the smaller buds toward stalk(main)  i got  it in dehydrator now. lol  i'll get a thermometer and let ya know wat the temp is. also i got few pix i'll be puttin up on my grow thread. they were at night so dont know how turned out yet but i'll get em up sometime today.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 3, 2008)

I just dried about an ounce in a dehydrator, mine sounds like yours zipflip. I put the buds in 1 hour, turn them over for another hour and jarred them up. Some of the bigger buds took a little longer to dry but just keep an eye on them. I don't see at all where it hurt the buds one bit.


----------



## zipflip (Oct 3, 2008)

oh wow  my room reaks of MJ now  lol...  u all wasnt jokin on smell wit these dehydrators lol..  oh well its the smell of sweet goodness to me  lol


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 3, 2008)

zipflip said:
			
		

> oh wow my room reaks of MJ now lol... u all wasnt jokin on smell wit these dehydrators lol.. oh well its the smell of sweet goodness to me lol


 

Yup, it stinks real bad :rofl:

Not a horrible smell, just really powerful MJ smell :hubba:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 3, 2008)

*smells like sucess to me :aok: but oh yeah, it reeks, I use a saba filter/ionizer here in the office and a bionaire filter/ionizer for the whole house   folks easily make a carbon air scrubber*


----------



## zipflip (Oct 3, 2008)

yeah, i'm gonna have to seriously consider settin sumthin up for when i hang em high soon for the smell.  as of the dehydrator. ehhh i aint too worried bout it.  its a one time deal is all.

update on quick dry<<>> oh yeah it harsher than properly cured bud. not too bad tho. i pinched off the top the bud i'm dryin as it was dry already and hit it once and yeah... we'll see how i feel in two or 3 more hits  lol
pix of the bud i dryin now are on my grow link below


----------



## zipflip (Oct 3, 2008)

ok food dehydrater is 185 two trays up from the bottom 
  and the top final tray is 140  this is degrees farenheit
  i had the bud on top tray from start and still not dry enough yet.


----------



## GrowRebel (Oct 5, 2008)

I use a dehydrator ... I even remove the heater so it would take a couple of days instead of a week to dry ... kind of a quick ...yet slow way to dry ...


----------



## zipflip (Oct 5, 2008)

GrowRebel said:
			
		

> I use a dehydrator ... I even remove the heater so it would take a couple of days instead of a week to dry ... kind of a quick ...yet slow way to dry ...


  thats a pretty cool idea granted if u not worried of the smell reakin up the place for days. but cool


----------



## growdammit (Oct 6, 2008)

I have used a dehydrator for years now with great success, unless you count one of my early batches that I left in too long and was nothin but dust!

I have a better version now that has temp settings from 95 F to 155 F.  If I am patient I think the lower are better, but I have it set at 125 F now, cause after my shower I am getting a buzz and watchin' the tube... I put mine either in garage or on porch if there is a chance of visitors or the lil' woman is in a bad mood...  I think its an old hippies potpourri myself, but I'm not allowed to decorate the house much either!

At actual harvest I hang dry and use dehydrator to finish buds that refuse to dry and pack into mason jars.  I now keep a mason jar for trim thanks to that ISO oil post!


----------



## zipflip (Oct 7, 2008)

i havent ever dried or cured MJ buds before myself but  twice i've dehyd'd for bout hour to 2 hopurs then jarred up after that and i take them out the first day every couple hours and leave sit in dark on sheet of brown cardboard for bout half hour then bak in jar and every time i open it it smells better an better. just like some good nugs. and when i cut up a bud for smokin lately it just reaks of total sweet goodness.  
  i aint out for total perfection and if this way works  then to me and for me inmy situation it works grand for harvest. and i'm gonna do it same way when i harvest the rest this weekend granted no hard frost hits before then.


----------

